# Soulseek Client for Android?



## warmthsound (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard of such a thing or thought about developing one for it? I know the iPhone has one, which makes me sad if they do and we don't.


----------



## TheRealCod3r (Jul 14, 2010)

I was searching for the exact same thing. Sadly, there is no iSlsk for Android, but there are some awesome alternatives.


TubeDroid - It downloads audio/video from a YouTube video. It works flawlessly. Just search for the video, then choose "Download Audio", and after downloading, the .mp3 file will be active in the music library. One thing, the app is commercial, but that shouldn't be a problem.  PM me.
iMusic - It's a free [sort of] app. Works just as Slsk does. Trying it out, but it works. It's off the market, but you can go to the developers site [greencode.me] and scan the QR code. 

It's free to download, but the free version of the app only gives you a limited amount of search results. Just so you know.






Music Junk - Some people recommended it. I'm not sure how it works, but theres only one way to find out.

That's it. I mostly use TubeDroid for everything, but having an alternative is always good. Take care.


----------



## atomikpunx (Jan 29, 2011)

tubemate is on the market, and its free, and constantly being developed and improved.


----------



## aguadilu (Feb 17, 2012)

warmthsound said:


> Has anyone heard of such a thing or thought about developing one for it? I know the iPhone has one, which makes me sad if they do and we don't.

Click to collapse



None of the options above mentioned are soulseek native client with all its inmense data base of songs.... 

+ 10000!  Please,  anyone can develope an apk that connects us p2p with soulseek, the hugest music data base of the planet?

Help to make android the best OS!  It's true that ios had a soulseek client via Cydia, it was developed by an Argentinian geek when the ios was in its 3.0's. But he stopped to do it unfortunately, this is the only implement I've seen that has ever had an iPhone but never has had the Android in its glorious short history ...


----------



## dyetheskin (Feb 17, 2012)

nothing exists and probably won't. best alternative is tunee,literally finds anything I want

sent from tapatalk on my rezound


----------



## buzzboy (Feb 17, 2012)

dyetheskin said:


> nothing exists and probably won't. best alternative is tunee,literally finds anything I want
> 
> sent from tapatalk on my rezound

Click to collapse



+1, awesome app indeed. 

Regards


----------



## debernardis (Feb 17, 2012)

You can always install ubuntu on your Android device and inside of it, nicotine plus which is a good slsk client.

Ernesto de Bernardis
[from my Galaxy Note]


----------



## misfitdeluxe (Sep 10, 2012)

There seems to be a solution here http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/02/28/necessitas/ but it is beyond my level. Maybe someone here that understands all of this can help port SoulSeek over to Android or something. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## rodgerfox (Nov 15, 2012)

Try GoSeek.

(I'm a noob, so I cannot post a link.)


----------



## djtheraven (Nov 23, 2012)

rodgerfox said:


> Try GoSeek.
> 
> (I'm a noob, so I cannot post a link.)

Click to collapse



I can't find this... i tried Google search.. any idea what i search for?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## theoneofgod (Nov 26, 2012)

djtheraven said:


> I can't find this... i tried Google search.. any idea what i search for?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/...51bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy50aHlsYWtvaWQuZ29zZWVrIl0.


----------



## aguadilu (Dec 18, 2012)

Now this Goseek begin to work slightly well... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## dirtywordz (Nov 24, 2014)

aguadilu said:


> Now this Goseek begin to work slightly well...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



_okay, so I have been a  fulltime Soulseek user since it's inception.. what 11 or 12 years ago now. I even still use the original client. I have been searching for a proper client since my first Android hack on my Sony Xperia x10a. That's when I first came across Goseek. It cost $2.00, and it seemed so experimental by the actual description that I just never bothered.
For me SLSK isn't just about the music database.  Of course it's immense, yes but its the users , and the rooms that make slsk what it is. So I am looking for that in my client, not just a music downloader.  its the community. the friendships, the rooms are the soul of the little bluebird.  I am going to check out this Goseek now, as it is free now. I will let you know my opinion soon ok.  cheers_

sent from my rooted LG NEXUS 4 KITKAT 4.4.4 MAKO


----------



## womble.dung (Apr 13, 2015)

warmthsound said:


> Has anyone heard of such a thing or thought about developing one for it? I know the iPhone has one, which makes me sad if they do and we don't.

Click to collapse




There are now  soulseek clients, both official and unofficial.
The official one is basically slsk qt, and the unofficial one is goseek.

However, although both installed apparently correctly,  and all the onboard functions and features appear to work, when it comes to finger tapping on the desired search result/s to begin the download of music file, however much u tap that finger on your screen, nothing happens. 
Not even a notice to tell you there is a "fail" somewhere or anywhere in the process.
I am only guessing when I say that unlike my favourite soulseek client, soulseek nt, which only need be installed on a pc or laptop, username and password entered, and voila (firewall may need opening), and it just fully works. No (for non-experts) time consuming port forwarding needed.

So yes, apps exist, but for myself, but NO, THEY DONT work for the average. User, and perhaps don't work for anyone.

If anyone has advice for a "non-geek", will u please let me know know?
Thank you.


----------



## aguadilu (Apr 13, 2015)

womble.dung said:


> There are now  soulseek clients, both official and unofficial.
> The official one is basically slsk qt, and the unofficial one is goseek.
> 
> However, although both installed apparently correctly,  and all the onboard functions and features appear to work, when it comes to finger tapping on the desired search result/s to begin the download of music file, however much u tap that finger on your screen, nothing happens.
> ...

Click to collapse



For me Goseek works perfectly. Maybe not a very comfortable interface but I browse in the user's folders and download them like in the laptop.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 18, 2017)

Anyone have any new Soulseek for Android options?  Looks like the Goseek app has been abandoned for quite some time now.


----------



## aguadilu (May 18, 2017)

kwest12 said:


> Anyone have any new Soulseek for Android options?  Looks like the Goseek app has been abandoned for quite some time now.

Click to collapse



Yes, I also need a soulseek for Android. This worked great, but it's not working anymore for Android Nougat... 

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jagkuar66 (Jun 21, 2017)

I know it's been over a month now since your post. Did you find a fix for GoSeek via Nougat?


----------



## bloodgull (Sep 7, 2017)

Of course Iphone has one, they always get everything and android gets left in the dark, fast forward 7 years later and literally, nothing has changed.
Whoever said goseek works perfectly, clearly has an eye for unfinished garbage thus the android world we live in. Sad when you cannot do something as simple as set a custom path to your music sharing folder which for me is /storage/emulated/0/music but goseek insists I use  /storage/emulated/0/goseek even though it is empty, and scanning for media is absolutely useless.
There is no official slsk qt for android, don't know where anyone is getting that from. As for the unofficial goseek it is quite non-functional at best and as mentioned above has been abandoned for some time now.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




debernardis said:


> You can always install ubuntu on your Android device and inside of it, nicotine plus which is a good slsk client.
> 
> Ernesto de Bernardis
> [from my Galaxy Note]

Click to collapse



Never heard of doing such a thing nor would I have thought such was possible, how do you go about doing that?


----------



## aguadilu (Sep 7, 2017)

bloodgull said:


> Of course Iphone has one, they always get everything and android gets left in the dark, fast forward 7 years later and literally, nothing has changed.
> Whoever said goseek works perfectly, clearly has an eye for unfinished garbage thus the android world we live in. Sad when you cannot do something as simple as set a custom path to your music sharing folder which for me is /storage/emulated/0/music but goseek insists I use  /storage/emulated/0/goseek even though it is empty, and scanning for media is absolutely useless.
> There is no official slsk qt for android, don't know where anyone is getting that from. As for the unofficial goseek it is quite non-functional at best and as mentioned above has been abandoned for some time now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't agree at all. Goseek was messy and poorly designed, a lot of work to do it had. And the worst is that it crashes from Nougat onwards.
But before it served me to download countless of music on my mobile when I was away from my pc.
Pleased dev, fix it!! 

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## warmthsound (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard of such a thing or thought about developing one for it? I know the iPhone has one, which makes me sad if they do and we don't.


----------



## debernardis (Sep 7, 2017)

bloodgull said:


> Of course Iphone has one, they always get everything and android gets left in the dark, fast forward 7 years later and literally, nothing has changed.
> Whoever said goseek works perfectly, clearly has an eye for unfinished garbage thus the android world we live in. Sad when you cannot do something as simple as set a custom path to your music sharing folder which for me is /storage/emulated/0/music but goseek insists I use /storage/emulated/0/goseek even though it is empty, and scanning for media is absolutely useless.
> There is no official slsk qt for android, don't know where anyone is getting that from. As for the unofficial goseek it is quite non-functional at best and as mentioned above has been abandoned for some time now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I  use the Linux Deploy app to install Ubuntu, then on top you can get anything. Including the slsk client.


----------



## Mrconn2006 (Dec 12, 2017)

There is a soulseek client for Android and it's called "Goseek"


----------



## aguadilu (Jan 26, 2018)

Mrconn2006 said:


> There is a soulseek client for Android and it's called "Goseek"

Click to collapse



Yes, man, in fact we're only talking about Glseek in this thread.

And we ask please the Goseek dev to fix it for Marshmallow and versions ahead. It crashes in the searches. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bloodgull (Jan 19, 2020)

> There is a soulseek client for Android and it's called "Goseek"

Click to collapse



No offense but I found Goseek to be complete garbage. Using tiny tunes on android and it seems to be the only viable option.


----------

